# Arctic Armor Suit Out, Striker Will Be My Next Suit



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

woodie slayer said:


> yesterday it was 4 degrees with 22mph winds and i stayed warm setting on my bucket.it's minus 2 right now with 8mph winds and i'm waitng for daylight to head out. can't catchem in the living room


First two year I had mine I could lay on the ice and fish in 5 degree weather without feeling a chill. All of the sudden this year complete opposite. I was out yesterday too and wherever my bibs weren't under my coat was like no insulation at all.

The AA suit is hit or miss out of the box. A lot of people had problems with them when they first got them. Some didn't like me. 

My biggest disappointment is the complete and overnight failure of the insulation. I've never had any insulation that just flat out disappeared on any cold weather gear.

If it works for someone then they're going to be happy with it so I hope it keeps working for everyone that is still liking them. For me, I'm sold on the Striker suits moving forward.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Anyone try the one at Meijers? I think its named Pro something. Its waterproof and breathable. I like the idea of being breathable where AA and the others aren't.


----------

